# L-Carnitine



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone on this broad try L-Carnitine ? it's banned here in Canada for some dumb reason but it's a amino acid and it's natural but you need a prescription here lol,

But in the state's you can find it on a shelf's i was just wondering if any of you guy's found that one useful?


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Im using it now along with pantothenic acid 250mg to manage acne.
Surprisingly.... its actually working. Cant say what effect it has on anxiety though.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Moved to Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise section


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

They banned it? WTF?

Anyway acetyl-L-carnitine(ALCar) is better. It is absorbed more readily. I take 1/4 tsp twice a day. It doesn't do anything until I am exerting myself. Then it comes into action. It really is beautiful stuff IMO...


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, apparently it's too good and make's people too healthy so they took it off the market and they sell it as Carnitor here as prescription, it would be funny if a simple amino acid like that could devastate the health care industry, 

i used too take a supplement with l-carnitine 10 year's ago before it got banned and i had so much incredible energy felt like i could workout for hour's and not get tired

l-lysine a precurseur for l-carnitine but how effective would that be

i dunno it would feel weird going into my docter's and asking for l-carnitine but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

> l-lysine a precurseur for l-carnitine but how effective would that be


 Don't know how much is converted but I read somewhere that lysine may be beneficial for anxiety. I can't find a bulk supplier of lysine in the UK so I had to order from USA. I have been taking 2g per day. I am not sure if I will be able to determin the effect of the lysine because I am trying so many other things aswell. I am trying to cover as many angles as I can...


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

There i just got some L-Lysine 60cap's of 1gram for around 10buck's im gonna give em a shot said's take em 2-3 time's a day will see how this goes..


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright i can do a review now since it unbanned in Canada now! 

so far i've tried two type's of l-Carnitine liquid and pill form,

the first one i tried is Acetyl L-Carnitine brand DYMATIZE nurition this one help greatly with chest pain's im still smoking cigarettes im planning on quitting... but so far no chest pain what so ever, i didn't notice increase energy but that probably because im still smoking.

Second one i tried is liquid form type L-Carnitine tartrate brand Maxion nurition this one i did notice increased energy,no chest pain, increased mental focus and it was cheaper then the first one, im still smoking so i can't give it a fair review ill post back later after i quit smoking, there also a couple other types of L-Carnitine i like too try.


----------

